# 2 group coffee machine - horse trailer



## tomsteetley (May 18, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking at putting a compact 2 group machine in my converted horse trailer.

I'd like to be able to take it out when I'm running an event where it's not needed.

My trailer has a 25 litre barrel for fresh water and another for waste. I'm just curious to find out how i'm going to logistically make it work.

If anyone has any advice i'd greatly appreciate it!

Tom


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

tomsteetley said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking at putting a compact 2 group machine in my converted horse trailer.
> 
> ...


Are you going dual fuel or 240v only?

What machine are you looking at?

Would it make sense to build it into a trolley that can be removed? Would probably need to include the tanks and stuff or a simple way of decoupling?

Issue is that if you're running gas and so on you'll need to think about what's fixed to the box and what's removable.


----------



## tomsteetley (May 18, 2016)

Hello,

I'm going to be running the trailer with an electrical hook up most of the time and perhaps a big generator sometimes.

I've attached a video of my trailer design below. I think i'm going to give up on the idea of taking the espresso machine out the trailer when it's not being used as I think it'll end up being a nightmare as far as plumbing attachments go etc.

So if I cut some sizeable holes under the espresso machine and running to the water tanks under the sink on the right will I be ok as far as plumbing goes?

Many thanks for your help,

Tom


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I could offer some advice but it would be wholly uneducated! I think there are some folk on here who know their stuff about this sort of thing.


----------



## tomsteetley (May 18, 2016)

Jon said:


> I could offer some advice but it would be wholly uneducated! I think there are some folk on here who know their stuff about this sort of thing.


Thanks Jon, hopefully someone else will have some input.

Tom


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Tom, I kit out mobile units (usually with dual fuel machines) If you let me have your email address I can send you over a quote.


----------

